# Goats VS. Cows



## neongirl83 (Nov 23, 2012)

I want a animal that will give me milk so I could drink it, make cheese, yourgut, etc... But I dont like goats milk and I love cows milk. But are cows harder to take care of? Whats the pros and cons?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 23, 2012)

Well, if you don't like the milk, even if goats are less work, it wouldn't be worth your labors.  Where did you get the goat milk when you tired it?  I ask because the stuff in the stores is DISGUSTING and our Nigerian milk tastes exactly like cow milk that has had a pinch of sugar added.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Nov 23, 2012)

*I second the post above... I had never had good fresh goats milk and when I did try it it was amazing! I ended up getting goats and I LOVE their milk, it really tastes just like whole cows milk, it's fantastic. It does depend on what they are eating. Mine are on all alfalfa.

1. Goats take less feed than cows.
2. Goats take less acreage than cows.
3. It's easier to fence (keep) goats in.
4. Your "milking parlor" ie stands and equipment will be smaller and easier to handle...


I'll post more if I can think of them.  Hope this helps!*


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Nov 23, 2012)

I was going to say similar thing to what WMR said, except for the fencing part.  Though I've never raised goats (raised cattle here), I have to disagree with number three...it is harder to keep goats in a fence than cattle, especially if you don't know what is the best fence to use for goats.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 23, 2012)

WildRoseBeef said:
			
		

> I was going to say similar thing to what WMR said, except for the fencing part.  Though I've never raised goats (raised cattle here), I have to disagree with number three...it is harder to keep goats in a fence than cattle, especially if you don't know what is the best fence to use for goats.


I agree with the above too but I also agree with WRB. Cattle are easier to fence than goats. Much easier actually.


----------



## Cricket (Nov 24, 2012)

Goat milk is easier to digest, but doesn't separate as easily, so is harder to deal with if you're making butter, etc.  My problem with keeping goats was that we have a number of saplings in different parts of the pasture and they would debark them and kill the tree.

Sometimes I think it all boils down to which critter you like the best--you'll manage to deal with whatever comes your way to make it work!  (Then there's my favorite cow, the Jersey, where you get all the bratty goat personality in a cow package!)

There's some really good threads in the MILK forum on goat milk--like I didn't realize different goats can have different tasting milk.

Have fun with your research!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Nov 24, 2012)

Agreed, goats are easier to take care of, but harder to fence in. By like, a lot. But - if you TRULY hate goats milk (had fresh stuff,) - then there are mini cows (mini zebu's)


----------



## kstaven (Nov 25, 2012)

Cricket said:
			
		

> Sometimes I think it all boils down to which critter you like the best--you'll manage to deal with whatever comes your way to make it work!
> 
> Have fun with your research!


That is what it all comes down too.


----------



## greybeard (Nov 26, 2012)

neongirl83 said:
			
		

> But are cows harder to take care of? (than goats) Whats the pros and cons?


Go look in the general sections under "emergencies" and read thru about 4 pages of it. Seems there ain't a day goes by there ain't a goat sick, dead, or about to be.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 26, 2012)

greybeard said:
			
		

> neongirl83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sneaking in here! I lurk through the cattle section, unnoticed. 
I have to laugh at Greybeards comment.    He's right, it's crazy!

 I have goats, which I enjoy. I do not have cattle. Our main vet, who is a retired oldtimer IS a cattle vet. He told us goats are easy you just need to understand the parasite issues. Cattle isn't that hard, but, birthing and the need for assistance is higher with cattle than goats. Cows produce so much more milk you really want to think about what your going to do with it all. 

I think you see so many pages in goats is more people have goats and newbie farmers want something smaller an easier. You need more land with cows, which limits many people to the kind of livestock. I also think you have a lot more people in goats that are "rescuers", everything is a pet, not always livestock. I don't mean that to be derogatory.  We have had goats for over a year, being new to them when you have something "off" you ask.  I am not into "rescuing" or keeping goats with issues. We run our own fecals and have healthy animals with no fuss. There is one ND Buck who has terrible parasite resistance... he is headed to the freezer. If more people properly culled and only kept parasite resistant, hardy, well producing goats you'd see a lot less of these issues. IMO! I have thought many times it would be easier to just have 1 cow. We go through 2 gallons of milk a day, and average 5 lbs of butter a week. If we made cheese it would be killer to have a cow.

I have to admit though, a cow just seems so much more intimidating to me. I also wouldn't know what to do when it came time to breed her, I don't have a trailer. I also am not into ripping babies from their mommies, I will not bottle feed anything. I might be wrong here but I would think for a newbie a goat might be easier.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 26, 2012)

greybeard said:
			
		

> neongirl83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey!! That's not at all fair.

But I agree with Southern. The reason there is so many goat issues on here is because there are so many goat owners here. Goats are #1 on BYH's for sure. 

And with selective culling and breeding you can get goats that have little to no issues and are very healthy or you could just start with good stock. Cattle are much bigger animals and that means more money into them esp for health care. Then you may need chutes, LOTS more room, and if you do breed then that's one calf that you have to sell somehow. Goats give more offspring and are much easier to sell and you can breed them alot more than you can cattle. 

And I agree. Goats are much easier for a beginner than a cow would be.


----------



## Royd Wood (Nov 26, 2012)

greybeard said:
			
		

> neongirl83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 so true  unless its a 3 day old snatched holstein with the squirts

Southern - we dont rip babies from mummy anymore here we just let mum do it when she's had enough. You sound like a candidate for my Galloway hard sell pic package


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 26, 2012)

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> greybeard said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is a Galloway hard sell pic package????????


----------



## Royd Wood (Nov 26, 2012)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Royd Wood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will pm you the package - you need Galloway cows at your place


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 26, 2012)

ok


----------



## Cricket (Nov 26, 2012)

Don't open it, Southern!  You're just going to open a whole 'nuther critter addiction can of worms.  Or cows.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 26, 2012)

I think I may need to see this "can of worms" you guys speak of...


----------



## Harbisgirl (Nov 26, 2012)

me too, I feel left out


----------



## Royd Wood (Nov 26, 2012)

Cricket said:
			
		

> Don't open it, Southern!  You're just going to open a whole 'nuther critter addiction can of worms.  Or cows.


 still trying to convince you cricket and not given up just yet  

ps my green laces passed away the other day


----------



## Cricket (Nov 26, 2012)

Look at Royd's avatar--he's got a lot more pictures of polled shaggy cows and you will find you NEED one!


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 26, 2012)

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> Cricket said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Royd... green laces? this must be some inside "cattle Folk" joke!

I've looked at your website before. I love it and I respect how you do things. Your cow in your avatar.... love it! One day I would like to have dairy and beef cattle. I don't have the land to support it right now. I also ONLY want  grass/hay fed. Apparently this is very hard to find. None of this grain/corn crap.
I understand it can take generations to get cattle to live on pasture/hay alone.  Maybe I'm not wording this right. Anyhow I want my animals to live the way they were intended too.

BTW- I like the hairy look of the Highland. 

No animal addictions here! Every animal here must have a purpose!  Except the chocolate Tom Turkey.... he is pure EYE CANDY! He also guards the property. He has gotten quite protective of his farm.

I find with cattle, if you've not been raised up with them it is real hard to get started.


----------



## Cricket (Nov 27, 2012)

Oh, I am totally sold, Royd.  That's the problem!  Southern, if I see you have your place on the market 'cause you need room for beef cows, don't say you weren't warned!  Royd had a photo a while back of his boots with neon green laces--they made an indelible impression.

I think everyone is right in that goats are probably less intimidating than cows if you've never had a larger animal.


----------



## greybeard (Nov 27, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> greybeard said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I disagree a lot with your opinion. Other than vaccinations, I have very very little health care costs in my cattle and that has been the case for decades.  A tight 3 wire fence will keep all my animals secure, tho I do go 5 wire simply for breeding security reasons and insurance purposes.  2 wire elec will contain most cattle as well. Except for feedlot applictions, illness and disease are prety rare with cattle. I am on several cattle forums, representing hundreds of thousands of head, and on each board, the "health and nutrition" sections are the least viewed and posted on, especially the health part. Cattle are extremely well adapted to care for themselves with a minimum of human interaction, predator losses to cattle and newborn calves are very very rare, and if one has even  a minimum acreage of pasture,  (2.5 acres per animal or pair in most areas) very little supplemental feed is required except in winter months. Nor is there any requirement at all for shelter for cattle except in a very few states in the US. From Early March to late Nov, I would have no qualms about going off and leaving my cattle for weeks at a time--they will take care of themselves fine on their own. Try that with goats. Try leaving them in sleet, hail or rainstorms with no shelter. 

As far as your 





> Hey! That's not at all fair.


comment, you can't have it both ways. You didn't see any cattle people calling you on the following comment in the "What is/which are your favorite?" poll.  There have, been lots of cattle people here. Been my observation that they just don't stay at BYH very long--they move on to cattle forums (for a variety of reasons some ofwhich I am not allowed to mention here) 



			
				Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Goats are winning again!! We have alot of sheep, cattle, pigs, and dogs though.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 27, 2012)

Greybeard wrote 





> There have, been lots of cattle people here. Been my observation that they just don't stay at BYH very long--they move on to cattle forums (for a variety of reasons some ofwhich I am not allowed to mention here)


I think maybe part of the reason also is because this is "Backyard" herds, so many of those on this site have just that. Small pieces of land that don't really allow for cattle in many cases. 

I would love to one day have cattle. We have very little pasture here. It is all wooded, perfect for goats. That is why I don't have sheep.
Our Chickens and  turkeys prefer the woods over pasture or any kind of open land. 

Also not all goats are created equal. Straw's goats are Kiko's, the breeder he got his buck from also has a bazillion cattle! His Kiko's are very feral... not pets at all..... they are strong parasite free, no hoof issues, rain, snow, doesn't matter. They kid out in the fields, shelters are available but they NEVER use them. Straws Buck has NEVER been wormed and rarely seeks any shelter. My goats are ND's, I do not pamper them but yes they definitely require more effort. The breeder (of Straw's Kiko) had an ad up a few years ago and it happened to be worded rather poorly and lo and behold someone posted the ad up on BYH and began lambasting this guy not having a clue what they were talking about. One line in the ad mentioned how the goats had never been wormed or hooves done. One person after another was shredding this guy due to their own ignorance about the breed, and the reason was because the goats NEVER needed either done. I too have seen craziness on here, just because a buck isn't all lovey dovey  doesn't mean it is neglected or mistreated. You have livestock mentality and everything is a pet mentality on here. Both are fine.  I think sometimes we as a people have a difficult time thinking outside of our own experiences.

There are many other forums that are very species specific that are wonderful sources for info, what I think is nice here is so many people have such a variety of animals on their small farms it is an enjoyable forum. Although I don't have cattle I do lurk  because it's nice to learn little bits at a time. I asked about silage awhile back, I'm glad noone made fun of me, it shows just how ignorant I an to anything cattle. :/

I love your post greybeard(plus your a marine soo that goes a long way too  ). I learn a great deal from others on here. I hope the cattle folks stick around to help the rest of us who really are ignorant to cattle.


----------



## greybeard (Nov 27, 2012)

I try to stick around here to help if I can, but I prefer to deal in facts and science instead of emotion. With the initial outlay in purchasing even a grade heifer (run of the mill beef crossbreed) runnng about $900-$1500 right now, there is no place here at BYH or any other informational resource for emotional responses when it comes to helping someone making an informed  decision.  That may sound like a lot of $ and in most cases (even mine) it is, but that buy-in cost can be recouped with the first calf that heifer has if the owner watches what and how they do things even minimumlly.  Whether goats or cattle, fences have to be erected. Vaccines have to be administered.  Hay or forage and feed has to be provided. In my 40+ yer experience, beef cattle--animal for animal, lb per lb returns more yield than do goats in both dollars and carcass yield--and that doesn't even reference the daily time involved. It is also been my experience, that animal for animal comparison, cattle are less likely to ecome sick, injured or die than goats. Been a lot of years since I have had goats, but I haven't forgotten what a pitb they were. Ya sure couldn't go off and leave 'em for a week or 2 and you better count 'em every day. Had to bring them up close every night for predator protection.

I have no idea how many are in the cummlative goat BackYard herd, but I know that the cattle folks here BYH have thousands of head of cattle under thier ownership or care, but you just don't see many cattle problems show up in the emergency section..
There's a reason for that.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks for the input!


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 27, 2012)

I would visit farms of both cows and goats. See if you can go into the pens and spend some time with them. I think knowing if the larger size scares you or not will help with deciding on cows or goats.

I would also watch them go to the bathroom and see what the pasture and barn is like. What do you mind cleaning up? How are the setups? Can you deal with the amount of urine and stool each expels?


----------

